# Name this hawk



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone knew what type of hawk this is. Spotted it this past winter in my parents back yard.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm going to say it's a juvenile Cooper's Hawk. 

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Coopers_Hawk/id

John


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Sep 29, 2009)

that's what it is


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Coopers


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Sep 29, 2009)

i see them down here in cincinnati.. when i take 128 to miami white water forest park


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

coopers or a broad winged hawk


have a few living in my tree's in waterford

bones all over the yard


a very welcome guest....they help me control my chipmunk population!


----------



## Nick Scobel (Aug 12, 2009)

I would agrue that this hawk is neither a Broad-winged or Cooper's, but rather an immature Northern Goshawk.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

jim or maybe steve.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm going with Goshawk, only because of the light markings on the back and body posture.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with Goshawk, really dont think oits a coopers


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

glassman said:


> jim or maybe steve.


perfect


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

I would say Hunter isnt that appropiate for a hawk


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

glassman said:


> jim or maybe steve.


I disagree. It appears to more of a Bruce,,, or Larry.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Peter Griffin said to name him...

KIETH


----------

